# Critique my work??



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been replacing dead dry rotted/ damaged surrounds for years. Up until now I have boughten new surrounds for the replacement. Well a few months ago I found a rather nice pair of speakers in the dumpster to my apartment complex. They were obviously trashed because of complete surround dry rot - not a problem for a guy like me.

Well due to budget constrains I could not afford to buy replacement surrounds.... So I performed a transplant operation. And please believe me when i say, this was easily 5 times harder than any other surround replacement job I have ever done. 

I also tried out a new glue (in regards to what I used in the past). I used Tacky Glue. Glue dries clear and stays flexible. It also has good open work time - nice for getting the surrounds centered just right. In my opinion this is a better glue than the stuff Parts express includes in there surround kits. It is also relatively cheep.
















these are a old set of speakers that died along time ago... but i kept them for some reason.... and now I know why. I decided to attempt to transplant these surrounds to the other speakers.
Not an easy task! The surrounds are of the treated cloth variety. 















Was getting tired and got a touch messy with the glue - nothing a slightly damp cloth could not fix.
















Well I never heard how they sounded before the repair; But I am very impressed with how they sound now. Very warm sound with great vocals. Clean highs and tight deep bass output (for a 6½ driver). All-in-all a very musical speaker.

As a side note... any one recognize these speakers. They have no markings to indicate what brand they are. And judging by the build quality they are not cheepos.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks nice. Good work!


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Looks nice. Good work!


Thanks!!:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

that project is the heart and soul of DIY for me.. good job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

You brought a dead speaker back to life with a $2 bottle of glue and left over parts. What is their to critique? The best part is, your happy with the results. That is the heart and soul of DIY and that is the cheapest fix, mod, whatever I've ever seen.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job! surround repair is one task i'm simply scared of allthough i've never done it i just feel like i'd mess up the cone or surround or get it misaligned. I guess all can do is try it sometime.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

bambino said:


> Nice job! surround repair is one task I'm simply scared of although i've never done it i just feel like i'd mess up the cone or surround or get it misaligned. I guess all can do is try it sometime.


I did my first surround replacement back when I was in High school. I was sweeting bullets. I am still using the drivers I repaired. They are the 12 inches in my mains. I got lucky and did and got it right the first time. Thanks to my father's advice I did not rush it. It took an entire week to finish the job. With a fast drying glue, I can repair a set in one evening.

Most new surrounds you get in a kit are formed in such a way that it is reasonably easy to center. You can use the mounting holes on most drivers to center the surrounds.
Here is a picture of an old (, abused) woofer that clearly shows what I mean.









Well if you need speakers resurrouned and to afraid to do it your self I would be more than happy to help you with them.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip and the offer. I find it fasinating that it's even possible to do because of the adhesives that hold them together, i think thats what intimidates me about it.


----------

